# Submit button missing?



## Zaki786 (May 29, 2018)

Hi all

Uploaded all docs on ukvcas website. They've emailed saying they've done a document check and no action required.

In light of that we want to submit docs prior to appointment tomorrow (if we can make it there in this snow!!) But the submit option simply isn't showing on the page

Should we assume they'll submit it tomorrow at the appointment??


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Are these ADDITIONAL docs ?


----------



## Zaki786 (May 29, 2018)

Nope. These are supporting docs. Prior to the document check the button was available.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Zaki786 said:


> Nope. These are supporting docs. Prior to the document check the button was available.


Haven't you already submitted your documents? You've had an e-mail saying they are OK and no action required.


----------



## Zaki786 (May 29, 2018)

I've uploaded them all and they don't have a status of 'submitted' - unless no action required means they (the UkVcas team) have submitted it on our behalf I'm none the wiser. 

I guess I'll have to discuss it there in person


----------



## Zaki786 (May 29, 2018)

I had to call ukvcas this morning. I've been told we should receive a call telling us the Leeds office is closed and that they will re-arrange. Maybe they'll email- the lady wasn't sure. Expected no less tbh.

I asked what if this changes, i.e the offices aren't closing and if so I would need to know pretty quickly - she said you'd just have to explain your situation. 

Lets see..


----------



## JS123 (Jul 23, 2014)

Documents can only be submitted online until 48 hours before your appointment. After this I believe they will be submitted during your appointment.


----------



## Zaki786 (May 29, 2018)

I've just had a phone call from ukvcas. Appointment has been cancelled and we'll receive an email with a new appointment within 48 hours. 

Documents can be submitted at the appointment


----------



## gauleh (Nov 20, 2015)

JS123 said:


> Documents can only be submitted online until 48 hours before your appointment. After this I believe they will be submitted during your appointment.


Isn't the documents can be uploaded before 10 am on the day of biometric appointment?


----------



## Zaki786 (May 29, 2018)

Difference between uploading them and submitting them. 

You can upload them till appointment. You can submit them before the appointment, if you don't submit them before they'll be submitted on day of appointment so either way it's fine I believe


----------



## gauleh (Nov 20, 2015)

Zaki786 said:


> Difference between uploading them and submitting them.
> 
> You can upload them till appointment. You can submit them before the appointment, if you don't submit them before they'll be submitted on day of appointment so either way it's fine I believe


ok thanks, I read somewhere on this forum, before 10 am but also says 48 hours before, anyway if it's within the time, then it's ok.

Btw, what dates did you put on Family Declaration and Consent Part letters? (the dates before the Online Application?), Also, have you read the very first line on Consent Part 2, there's a mistake or is there new amended version?


----------



## Zaki786 (May 29, 2018)

I dated them.before online application though truth be told I'm not sure they're even needed. 

What's the first line? I don't think there's a mistake


----------



## gauleh (Nov 20, 2015)

Not a big but tiny mistake, it says

''If any information or documentation provided *n* is in the joint names of the applicant....''

That n is there.


----------



## Zaki786 (May 29, 2018)

The n isn't a deal breaker so wouldn't worry 

UKVcas contacted me - they've rescheduled our biometric appointment for February 19 2021. Kind of crap considering we booked ours for today...and they book us in more than a month after..


----------

